# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  bike-attacke....lenzerheide/ch

## sandra

hallo leute...

wie viele von euch wissen ist am 9/10 augsut in der lenzerheide / schweiz das bike-attacke... wollt mal fragen ob wer von euch mit dabei ist. kleines forumstreffen in der schweiz... wäre doch toll!!

wir sind auf jeden fall da und freuen uns schon... hab da nämlich auch grad noch meinen 30 den man feiern könnt... ... altes weibsbild...

----------


## babi

pfuhhh den 30 er haben ned viele unbeschadet überstanden *fg*

----------


## theear

ja stimmt bei mir is es nächstes jahr auch so weit, und ich führchte mich jetzt schon!   

also lenzerheide is leider etwas weit zum fahren
also ich glaub nicht das sich das ausgeht!

----------


## pagey

am gleichen weekend wie lenzerheide ist 4CROSS in Tieschen...also denkbar ungünstig

----------


## theear

ich hab ja gewusst ich kann nicht weil da irgenwas is!

also Tieschen is pflicht!!!

denn ich will diesen leuten die hand schütteln die heil über die strecke kommen

----------


## Fünsee

ich habe heute im geschäft mal nachgefragt,sie schauen ob ich frei nehmen kann,das komme ich sicher, dieses wochenende wäre ja noch den trail-FOX in laax,wollte auch gehen,aber da muss ich erstens arbeiten,und zweitens ist dan in unserem dorf das grösste und bekannteste grümpi der schweiz...

----------


## sandra

@fünsee
wäre auch toll, wenn es klappen würde... sonst red ich mal mit deinem chef... 

für alle anderen... so weit ist des net... nur ein paar kilometer und ein paar stunden autofahrt... ...des schreckt doch kein ranger ab oder???

----------


## Haiflyer

hab mir das auch shco durch n kopp gehn lassen. 2000hm runter wäre scho mal geil ABER leider gehts ned. liegt da nämlcih gemütlich mit nem bier in der hand am strand vom gardasee ) vondaher. ich denk an euch und drück euch die daumen wenn ich euch quält und schwitzt und ich da ganz gechillt rumliege und den netten mädels hinterher schau

----------


## Strunki

*pffpfff*

An dem See würd i Biken gehen, des isn Traum.

----------


## Haiflyer

ja würd ich ja wenn ich paltz fürs bike hätte. aber vielleicht nehm ich helm etc mit runter und leih mir beim mecki mal für einen tag n bike udn geh da freeriden. weis jemand was des da kostet  son bike zu leihen

----------


## sandra

@haiflayer
bist du krank... hast du kopfschmerzen.... tut dir die hitze net gut?? gardasee ohne bike ist wie sex ohne orgasmus... also überleg dir des nochmal... !!

und ausserdem ist die lenzerheide vom gardasee nur 3stunden entfernt...

----------


## general

Ich war die letzten drei mal dabei. Nun dieses Jahr gehe ich nicht da ich einen Kompromiss mit meiner Freundin einging. Dafür gehe ich mitte August eine Woche nach Portes du soleil.  
Ausserdem hat sich die Teilnehmerzahl in Lenzerheide in den letzten drei Jahren verdreifacht und das ist mir nicht geheuer, viel zu grosser Event obwohl es ein super rennen ist. 
Ich gehe diesen Samstag nach Unterwasser ans Bikerace.
www.uwac.ch

----------


## Haiflyer

hehe der vergleich is geil. muss ihc mir merken 
ja ich sach ja wenn ich da irgendwo n bike leihen kann werd ich wohl die trails ma unter die lupe nehmen. oder ioch fahr halt im herbst nochma runter. mit meinem baby halt. also bike is gemeint ned freundin 
weis jemand genaueres  also was kostet dasda unten son radl zu mieten . danke

----------


## freakazoid

Mecki - Via Matteotti - Torbole sul Garda - Italy - Tel. +390464 548051 Fax +39 0464 548661 Handy 0349 5594954. oder hier aber seite geht nu ned

----------


## Haiflyer

fett danke

----------


## x-spirit

sieht ganz witzig aus der event... hast du infos über die streckenbeschaffenheit...? ist die strecke auch sonst offen? neuer park? ist ja noch schön im toggenburg und zum freeriden gar nicht schlecht und wenn die am wanderweg vom iltios runter noch ein bisschen gebaut haben könnt das noch ne gute piste werden...

----------


## general

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Strecke beschaffen ist. Ich kann frühestens am Sonntag eine Antwort auf deine Fragen geben.

----------


## x-spirit

das mit 30 is net so schlimm... hab des schon unbeschadet hinter mir... guter tip... wenn du am vorabend mit all deinen freunden, an der hochzeit von eben einem dieser freunde so richtig gas gibts, mag an deinem geburtstag gar niemend mehr sauffen

----------


## general

Die Strecke in Unterwasser ist keine eigentliche Strecke. Es ging einer Markierung entlang die links und rechts begrenzt war. Etwa die hälfte war Wiese wobei viel traversiert wurde und es viele enge zum Teil unübersichtliche Kurven hatte. Ausserdem war es sehr schwierig diese flüssig zu fahren da es sehr holprig und trocken war und keine eigentliche Ideallinie entstand. Das Waldstück war da schon besser da der Boden nicht trocken war und somit einigermassen Grip vorhanden war.
Im grossen und ganzen war die Strecke weder einfach noch sehr schwierig. Das bestätigt auch die Teilnahme des amtierenden Schweizer Meisters Sämi Zbinden und etlicher anderer lizenzierter Fahrer vor allem aus dem IXS-Cup.

----------

